
Best places to network with super geeks in the bay area - waleedka

======
jey
<http://news.ycombinator.com>

In all seriousness, it seems like this site has a high concentration of both
true geeks and persons living in the bay area. You can also shoot me an email,
I'm always looking to meet more super geeks: jeykottalam, gmail.

------
waleedka
I attended startup school and I met many brilliant and ambitious people. I
also heard of superhappydevhouse.org which sounds like a lot of fun. Anyone
knows of other good places to network with programmers and founders in the
SF/Bay area?

------
jmw
It's not really a place you'd necessarily network at, but you can at least
work in the presence of other geeks (and wannabes) at Ritual Roasters
coffeeshop on 21st and Valencia.

<http://ritualroasters.com/>

Around Cambridge - I personal prefer <http://www.diesel-cafe.com/> in
Sommerville, Ma.

------
dhouston
barcamps (at least in boston) bring together pretty much exactly the people
you're looking for, and the group is fairly diverse (young, old, hardcore
hackers, serial entrepreneurs, more "corporate" developers, a couple
investors/service providers, etc.)

------
gyro_robo
jey pointed out superhappydevhouse here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/comments?id=14518>

~~~
mattjaynes
SHDH is really great. Lots of smart and helpful guys to hang out with while
you're coding.

